# Unhappy customers...



## fotomama (May 13, 2007)

It's happened- my first unhappy customer.  I'm fairly new in the wedding business (my second "wedding season" and wedding #12...) and would probably be considered a "budget photog".  I recently shot an hourly job and just received a call from bride's parents informing me that they are unhappy.  To be perfectly honest, the photos are not my best, but I do think they are good.  Some processional shots are out of focus (my error) but ones of bride and bridal party are great.  I'm not sure what to do.  Nothing? Partial refund?  (And how would I determine that?) Any suggestions?


----------



## oldnavy170 (May 13, 2007)

Well I am not a professional but if it was me I would offer them a free session for any photo session they want.  Maybe an outdoor session or a first child, etc.  Good Luck with the angry parents


----------



## AprilRamone (May 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that  I think you should for sure ask them specifically what it is that they are unhappy with.  Maybe you could figure out what percentage of the shots they didn't like and give them a similar percentage of a refund?  Although, if it were me, I'd try to figure out a way to make them happy before giving a refund.  (If possible, of course).
I'd love to hear what the more established wedding photogs have to say about this.


----------



## Peanuts (May 14, 2007)

Hopefully some of the tried and true wedding photographers will come in here - but from what I have read, 'budget photographers' are the most likely to receive customers who are looking for a good deal, and are also the most likely to be the most picky.
Do you have a contract that states what the consequence of quality images (as determiend by your portfolio probably) not being delivered?  If not, that is pretty rocky ground.
On one hand you don't want to give their money back - as you are now going to appear unprofessional, and the word will get out to other brides-to-be looking for a good deal. 
How do you charge? If you charge for prints, perhaps you say you will give them a $100 (or more) credit on prints.  Otherwise, perhaps a post-honeymoon shoot. 

Once again, I have no experience in this field, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## fotomama (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses thus far!  I may try the percentage idea, April, but I'm pretty sure they're going for a full refund (NOT going to happen...)- the first question I was asked prior to contract signing was "what happens if we don't like the photos"- should have listened to my gut.  I was taken aback and only answered the question in regards to camera malfunction (full refund).

My contract only specifies camera malfunction, I think quality is fairly subjective and am not sure how I could handle this type of situation in the future.
I charged them hourly ($150/ hour) and they only had me shoot 2 hours.  They received a dvd with full printing rights.


----------



## darich (May 14, 2007)

I'm not a wedding photoghrapher but having read the replies here's my take.

Since they have a DVD of images (presumably full size/hi res) then a full refund is out of the question since they could easily be copied and the disc returned to you.

Also, since they asked about not liking the images before the first frame was shot, then i'd think (quite cynically) that they're trying their luck.

A percentage reduction is a possibility but word may spread that if you complain about shots you'll get a reduction. But again, they have a dvd of hi res images so they can be copied and kept.

I'd think a reduction on a future shoot or as was suggested a post honeymoon shoot at a reduced rate.

I'd also think that rewording the contract would be advisable. It's tricky because, as you said, liking an image is subjective. However, as long as they're in focus (I know some aren't) then you could argue that they're good. They don't have to buy that particular image but technically it's good.

And giving a dvd of hi res images isn't a good idea until everything has been agreed and you've been paid. Why not use a program like ProShow Gold to make a dvd slide show of the images? They can be viewed on a normal TV and they'll see the images. Yes they could copy that disc too but that's only a movie. So they can't make any prints from those images. The other thing you can do is use lower res images on that dvd. TV's (even a widescreen, hi def lcd/plasma) isn't much more than 1440 x 900. That's no use for a good quality print. It's also easier for ProShow to deal with because the image is smaller.

Including that DVD in your price as an extra is also a possibility - i feel that more people will buy a dvd for a few pounds/dollars for quite a few shots from the day rather than a few prints at probably higher cost. The bride and parnets etc will still buy prints but guests may be more likely to buy the disc than a print.

Hope it works out ok for you!


----------



## Big Mike (May 14, 2007)

I agree with Brittany, don't give them any money back.  Offer them some sort of credit for future use...whether it's prints/albums from this event or a photo shoot later.


----------



## theusher (May 14, 2007)

I'm not speaking for experience here, but after a question like they asked I would assume they were always out for a refund. Don't give them one.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 14, 2007)

I'd have them show exactly what pictures they are unhappy with.

But if you honestly feel that they got their moneys worth, I would just give them a free session (maybe one of those trash the dress type deals).

But, I am not a wedding photographer or even a photographer making money so take what I say with a grain of salt.  I am just basing this off of my gut instinct (hey, I trust it) and what I'd do in your situation.

Like mentioned, the cynic in me has to think they are trying to get something for nothing.


----------



## BAB (May 14, 2007)

I also agree that you should not offer a refund.  I would ask them to show you the photos that they are unhappy with and ask why.  While you mentioned a couple were out of focus, let them articulate that, their answer might be a clue as to whether they have a real complaint.  If they do indeed express a legitimate complaint, then I would offer some sort of credit for like $ amount of work.  Also, you mentioned that your contract has some language about a full refund in case of camera malfunction.  I am not sure this is such a good idea as the legitimate expectation of brides and grooms when hiring a photographer, is that they will get photos of their day.  Camera malfunction should not be an issue if the photographer has back-up equipment, a must for anyone doing wedding photography.


----------



## teachflute (May 14, 2007)

I think I would find out exactly what was wrong first.  It may be correctable in PP.  I had a bride last year that wasn't happy and come to find out she didn't like any of the soft glow effects that I did.  I went back and PP'ed them again more to her liking and she was happy. It was weird, because some of the shots that I thought were fantastic and looked awesome with the PPing that I did, she didn't like.  To each his own, I guess. 

The other thing to keep in mind is that I don't pass along all of my shots to the B & G.  You admitted that some of the shots were oof.  The ones that are oof or not correctable unless it was a crucial shot like the kiss, I don't give to the couple.  I try to take enough shots that I have a good variety just to present my keepers to them. 

I agree that I would offer credit towards prints or for a future sitting.  I would try to keep them happy, but I wouldn't give them a refund.  When you start to do things like that, word gets out pretty fast and you get pegged as a pushover or as incompetent.  Neither reputation would suit you.


----------



## EBphotography (May 14, 2007)

It's pretty much been said, but I think if you can't give a reason you don't like it, you don't deserve a refund.

Credit seems out of the question, since they can't print whatever they want. I think a free shoot of whatever would be the best choice.


----------



## bcmcknight77 (May 14, 2007)

In all honesty, I wouldn't have even showed up for less than $1000, and giving them exclusive (hell, even limited) rights to the photos for $300, they've got no reason to complain.

You worked for 2 hours. Lord knows how long you worked after the fact preparing the DVD, editing images, etc. 

They wanted budget, and that's the risk they ran. How many photos did you take? How many are they unhappy with? What does the bride think (it's her day, not her parents).

I'd tell them they get nothing and like it. And if I were you, I'd be a little insulted that they didn't appreciate all the hard work you put into it.  Believe me, if they complain to ALL of their friends (who also like to complain and have no money), you won't lose much business. And the business you do lose, you probably wanted to lose anyway.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 14, 2007)

I have to agree with BCMcKnight.  I didn't realize you had done the wedding for so little before.  It's always the ones who spend the least who complain the most it seems.  Now that I know you only got paid $300, I definitely wouldn't offer any sort of refund.  But, I still think it would be wise to have them go over exactly which shots they were unhappy with and why.  It may be that it was just a pp thing they didn't like which can easily be fixed.  But it may be that they were just expecting $5,000 quality wedding photos for only $300 which is just dumb on their part and then there's probably nothing you can do to make them happy.


----------



## Big Mike (May 14, 2007)

I agree, it seems to be the lower end clients that complain the most.  They look for the cheapest deal they can find and then they try to get every penny's worth that they can.  This is, of course, a generalization.  Some people simply can't afford to pay higher prices and are grateful for the service they do get...but for the most part, you will probably find that if you raise your prices, you will get better (in more ways than one) clients.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 14, 2007)

Find out exactly why they are unhappy.   

I include the high resolution files in all my wedding packages.  I also include a set of 4x6 prints from a full service photo lab so they can see what the photos will look like as long as they take them to a good lab.  Last year I had a wedding where I sent the bride a DVD with files and the set of prints, and sent just a DVD to the mother of the bride.  The MOB pulled them up on her laptop, and thought they all looked washed out and over exposed.  The problem was with her laptop, and I told her to get a few printed at a lab I recommended.  That solved the problem.

Are the photos of the quality represented in your portfolio?  Did you deliver what you had discussed with them before the wedding?  If not, some refund is probably in order.  If you feel like you delivered what you said you would then I don't think you owe them a refund, but then again, sometimes it's just better to get problem clients out of your hair, chalk it up as a learning experience, and move on. 

No disrespect to you, Fotomama, but how much could they really expect for $300, 2 hours of coverage, and full printing rights?  I've done 80+ weddings;  starting part time 10 years ago, going full time 4 years ago, and I can't get all of the photos in focus.  Procession shots are very difficult.  It's often low light, the people are hauling butt towards the altar with no pause, and instead of smiling they are looking nervous or have a grimace on their face.


----------



## fotomama (May 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone!  You've all helped me with this quite a bit.  My decision is to not give them a refund - I quoted them 100 pics and they received 150, so I more than upheld my end.  Sure, there were maybe 7 out of focus shots, but, honestly, I agree- how much can they expect for $300.  That may sound strange, but I've had my prices low for reason- I'm new and still slightly unsure of my skills, so charging a lot more is out of my comfort zone for now. I have made one permanent change from this- no more hourly jobs.  Thank you all again!


----------



## Peanuts (May 14, 2007)

Perhaps you say that you will take back the fifty they dislike the most - and then your contract has been met - and no logner have 'bad' images


----------



## elsaspet (May 14, 2007)

First of all, you haven't shown us the photos, or the pricing, so it is very hard to judge. If they are $500 bucks in budget, I would say to tell them you did all you could within the pricing constraints. It really depends.
But say you gave them every penny.........
Hard deal.
No matter what you do, they are gonna talk crap about you to all they know.
On the other hand, if you try to midigate, it will be lessened.
I had one unhappy, kinda sorta lady, and it turned out the book she couldn't afford was all it took ot turn her into one of my biggest Poster Girls.
I'd need to know more.


----------



## craig (May 14, 2007)

Bummer for sure. Everyone knows I do not do weddings. None the less I think you should let them runaway with the 500 dollars. Some clients are tough to deal with. It is better to let them go as opposed to a refund on their next shoot. Consider it as a learning experience.

Love & Bass


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 16, 2007)

fotomama said:


> Thank you everyone! You've all helped me with this quite a bit. My decision is to not give them a refund - I quoted them 100 pics and they received 150, so I more than upheld my end. Sure, there were maybe 7 out of focus shots, but, honestly, I agree- how much can they expect for $300. That may sound strange, but I've had my prices low for reason- I'm new and still slightly unsure of my skills, so charging a lot more is out of my comfort zone for now. I have made one permanent change from this- no more hourly jobs. Thank you all again!


 
you'll hear time and time again that the paradox of wedding photography is that charging more nets more business.  Below the average and people think you suck, because you get what you pay for.


----------



## elguapo (May 17, 2007)

fotomama said:


> Thanks for the responses thus far! I may try
> I charged them hourly ($150/ hour) and they only had me shoot 2 hours. They received a dvd with full printing rights.


 
As you have already figured out, with that kind of a bargain, I wouldn't offer a refund, and I wouldn't give customers OOF photos anymore.


----------



## bbrown2146 (May 19, 2007)

Just a suggestion regarding the unhappy customers. I have had this in the past and offer a refund only if the entire set of photos is returned. That has happened only rarely. Then I sell them the good images at a per image rate. The CD/DVD is another problem. The family has, in most likelihood, already printed off what they want. I would give them a 10-20% refund and a coupon good for  a discount on portraits to make up for the bad images. Once you start giving refunds everyone will want one. Another option that a friend of mine uses is to print up a set of images that are good with a vignette and other special effects and give to the family. It cuts into his profits but seems to make people happy.


----------

